

Ask HN: How to solve a problem? - arjitkp

I want to know how to solve a problem, not by conventional mindset but mindset that have in commons with Elon Musk, Peter Thiel and greats like these
======
mahringer_a
The magic lies in defining the real problem. What we call a solution is a mere
back and forth between abstraction and concretisation of knowledge surrounding
a problem/observation.

See:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inductive_reasoning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inductive_reasoning)
See also: [http://takingpitches.com/2012/09/22/elon-musk-the-role-of-
an...](http://takingpitches.com/2012/09/22/elon-musk-the-role-of-analogy-and-
reasoning-from-first-principles-in-disruptive-entrepreneurship/)

------
weinzierl
In the mindset of Richard Feynman use the Feynman Algorithm:

    
    
        Write down the problem.
        Think real hard.
        Write down the solution. 
    
    

[http://www.c2.com/cgi/wiki?FeynmanAlgorithm](http://www.c2.com/cgi/wiki?FeynmanAlgorithm)

